# Gerenarotor ? Wrong place



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

Not that I need more $!t to work on/clutter my place,, but an unmolested quality Onan genny , for free.

2 cyl, hand start, 5000W. Yep old 2-cyl , runs free, 240/120V, 1950s not military

Anybody know/experience them?

I'll take it for scrape

But, I'm good with many old engines , know basic electric ( (ask BPH :vs_smile::devil.

Thoughts???
best

MT


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd grab it in a NY heartbeat . . .

I'd tinker with it as I had time . . . get it running and you have a small treasure . . . 

But it's no good to you if you do not.

May God bless,
Dwight-


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would get it, use as a backup.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I would get it, use as a backup.


Sorry I started two threads on this. Maybe merge them Mods?

If I rebuild this I'll try to do a thread on that with pictures. I've done that with chainsaws at another site


----------



## davidguess (Dec 21, 2020)

I recommend everyone first read writing services reviews before placing an order on essay writing services.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

davidguess said:


> I recommend everyone first read writing services reviews before placing an order on essay writing services.


Guess who.... are you again?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

davidguess said:


> I recommend everyone first read writing services reviews before placing an order on essay writing services.


Huh??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> Huh??


Zactly! or maybe he has the zactlys.... that's where your breath smells zactly like your ass?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

davidguess said:


> I recommend everyone first read writing services reviews before placing an order on essay writing services.


Failed spam. The bot missed posting the link.


----------

